# Midas MR 18 sound card calibration



## JonAnderhub (Jun 26, 2011)

I have tried searching the forum(s) for this information but I couldn't find it anywhere so if I missed it just give me the link and I will go there.
I am using a Midas MR 18 as a sound card on a Windows 7 PC and I can't seem to get it to calibrate correctly on the loopback.
I am using REW 5.1 with the added Java.
When I calibrate using the Java drivers I don't seem to get any frequency response below 400 Hz. on the calibration graph.
I can't get the ASIO driver set up to work at all.
If anybody has experience with this set up I sure would appreciate some help getting my MR 18 calibrated.
Thanks!!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It’s doubtful that a calibration file can be generated with a device like this.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gerhtjyg (Apr 11, 2021)

calibration file can be generated with a device like this.





192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------

